
Show HN: Fyipe – Status Page, PagerDuty, Pingdom All in One - valeria_m23
https://fyipe.com/
======
jordanmoconnor
Strange that the homepage is a direct copy of the
[stripe]([https://stripe.com](https://stripe.com)) homepage.

~~~
Miner49er
So is their status page - which is their product.

[http://status.stripe.com](http://status.stripe.com)

[http://status.fyipe.com](http://status.fyipe.com)

~~~
blauditore
So is their name - Fyipe rhymes with Stripe (at least how I imagine the
pronounciation).

------
dubcanada
There is inspiration for design, and then there is completely copying a
design. This website copied CSS exactly, just open up the source and you'll
see the exact same css classes.

~~~
sidmitra
This is also a repost from last month, where there were similar comments left.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20523868](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20523868)

------
blauditore
So, apparently they're advertising with having CloudBoost and Stripe as
customers.

* CloudBoost is built by the same company/people (HackerBay)

* I doubt Stripe is actually their customer, given it's their _only_ external reference apparently.

This smells like borderline fraud to me.

------
Flavius
You've misspelled the "stripes" ID for the header background. Should have been
"fyipes".

------
sk5t
It's very hard for me to take a service seriously upon seeing the "$5 per user
per _month_ (billed _annually_ )" pattern on the pricing page. It's sneaky.
Gas stations don't show prominent signs with the price per gallon and
"100-gallon minimum" in tiny font beneath.

~~~
dangoor
Unfortunately, this pattern is used a lot now by companies big and small.
Here's Adobe:

[https://www.adobe.com/creativecloud/plans.html?promoid=NV3KR...](https://www.adobe.com/creativecloud/plans.html?promoid=NV3KR7S1&mv=other)

Creative Cloud with all apps is $52.99 per month. If you click "See plan &
pricing details", you see that's an "annual plan, paid monthly".

~~~
sk5t
Also sneaky, although a 1-year commitment is better than having to pay for
next December's usage in January under the terms of an allegedly "monthly"
charge.

------
Miner49er
Looks like their status page shows them as down.

[https://status.fyipe.com/](https://status.fyipe.com/)

~~~
Flavius
They will probably go down pretty soon, when Stripe finds out about this
blatant copyright infringement.

